# Ask and ye shall receive!



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

I recently got some does in an RR from a great breeder down in Georgia(Melissa) and I said that as far as ears go "the bigger the better".

Well, this is what I got:










Isn't she just the bestest?! :mrgreen:


----------



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

An unbelievably beauty :shock: :love1


----------



## jaroslava (May 16, 2010)

:love1 Sally Fields "The Flying Nun" :lol:


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I love her!!!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

stunning ears


----------



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

In love with those ears, they're amazing! Not to mention, a very sweet face


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks you guys! I just can't get enough of her and keep staring at her, lol. <3


----------

